# We are back - pc's broken - baby busy - but here we are!



## RachandSue (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all,

We know we disappeared off the face of the earth! But we are back! I had huge problems with the laptop after I had Madison and we just got so busy I never bothered with sorting it out - then I did and its taken me all this time to set it up and get connected again - never mind.

Motherhood is a dream, she is wonderful, picture is a bit out of date as she is 5 1/2 months old now, I'll update soon.

So come on, how is everyone?

Love and Hugs

Rachel, Sue & Madison

PS: Happy Birthday Gina!
xxxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome back - sweet picture of Madison!


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

Great to hear form you girls and that motherhood is treating you well, love the pic, its amazing how quickly this time goes isnt it, good to hear you are all good tho.  

Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Great to hear that you are all well, I wondered where you had been!! Madison looks very cute in her photo
L x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Great to hear how you are all doing! I was wondering how you were doing too. Time certainly has flown!!! Have you started weaning Madison yet? Is she a Maddy or a Madison?

Alex is 6 months and a week now and doing so well. He is on three meals a day now, including pudding after tea!!!! I am still feeding him and am back at work so this means expressing twice a shift at work which is  not going too badly. They have provided mw with a fridge to store the milk in and I can usually find a quiet room to hide in!!! Julie and I are loving motherhood beyond belief, Alex brings us more joy than we could ever have imagined.

We hope you manage to pop in from time to time to let us know how you're getting on... more pictures please too!!!

Love Rach x x x


----------



## RachandSue (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,

I had to wean Madison at 17 weeks as she was demand feeding 9oz's every hour and a half! She is on three meals with puddings after lunch and tea and all her feeds! She was only 6lb 12oz at birth and now she is a few oz's off 17lb! 

We call her Madison but we have no issues with Maddie. Alex is lovely, I can't believe how the time has gone, people say enjoy them when they are young as they grow up so fast and it's very very true! I'm back at work too only three days a week though which is not so bad but it's hard work juggling everything!

I will upload a more recent piccie soon.


----------

